# Do you "like" giving oral sex?



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread stems from the "Spit or Swallow" thread and also from a comment a female friend of mine made earlier this evening.. 

She said, after showing her the results of the other thread (1-11 in favor of it) "I know a lot of girls who don't even like doing it..", she's an ex, and she hated it. 

So please don't lie, the poll will be private, just be honest and answer as truthfully as possible, if you don't like it fine, if you do, that's fine too. I just want to get an actual figure to see where we're at.

Thanks


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey, Pad! Is this poll only for chicks? If so, you can discount one vote. I'm baked and saw the thread title and said, 'Hell yeah, I like giving oral sex!' But I was voting for cunnilingus, not fellatio. Sorry


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2012)

I like giving. Receiving is okay, but gets boring real quick. I think swallowing is gross in any case.

According to Dr Drew most guys do not care if it's swallowed as long as the giver doesn't stop and pull it out during climax. IOW we just want you to be a cum mule and transport it to the sink in your mouth.


----------



## daggamonster (Nov 12, 2012)

im a big fan of both giving and receiving. i think oral sex has a number of things going for it, not least of which is the fact that its the most personal of personal acts, both giving and getting. also, i have a twelve inch tongue and i can breathe through my ears


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 12, 2012)

in my case i gotta give to get lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 12, 2012)

I like giving it just as much as receiving it. Ok that's a lie, i would much rather receive than give... but i still love giving. I don't care if my girl swallows but it's sexy if she does, i definitely like to give her facials. She got some in her eye the other day, it was pretty funny lol!

This one time we were at her friends house without a condom so we went out to her car so she could give me a blow job and when i came i shot it in my hand, and i was like.... ohhhkay what do you want me to do with it, i can wipe it on the floor or... and she leaned over and licked it all out of my hand, soooo fuckin hott, ill never forget that one.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I like giving it just as much as receiving it. Ok that's a lie, i would much rather receive than give... but i still love giving. I don't care if my girl swallows but it's sexy if she does, i definitely like to give her facials. She got some in her eye the other day, it was pretty funny lol!
> 
> This one time we were at her friends house without a condom so we went out to her car so she could give me a blow job and when i came i shot it in my hand, and i was like.... ohhhkay what do you want me to do with it, i can wipe it on the floor or... and she leaned over and licked it all out of my hand, soooo fuckin hott, ill never forget that one.


If she licks and slurps cum out of your hand, she is baby mother and marriage material dude.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

I love giving it, so long as the woman tastes agreeable. Not all do.
I was married to a woman who could not stand lips/tongue on her vulva. Go figure. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 12, 2012)

lol, 15 out of 15, 100%.

well done, sirs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2012)

i love to give oral.. i'll never understand dudes who don't..

ime, if you give oral to a chick and get her all hot and bothered, the sex afterwards is always much better as she's more willing to return the favor and get me off in all sorts of crazy ways..
if you're not willing to put a lil time on and get your chick off first, why on earth would she be willing to get all freaky deaky with you and try and rock your world the way you did her??

i used to date this chic years ago and whenever one of her friends would call her i'd go down on her.. it was great watching her try and talk all normal and shit when she'd much rather be screaming at the top of her lungs..
i think it got to the point that she even started to call her land line from her cell just so i'd go down on her, lol.. kidding about that last bit as this was well before we had cell phones..


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 12, 2012)

No Stories, just gonna say *LIKE IT*!

regards,


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 12, 2012)

If she is clean, and relatively hairless, I'll eat pussy and ass until my jaw hurts. 

Wanna drive women crazy? Slip your tongue all over her asshole. Watch her squirm from the pleasure. She'll never ask you to stop, but pretend she doesn't like it. Keep going, she'll relax and eventually pull your head into her until you can't breathe.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I love giving it, so long as the woman tastes agreeable. Not all do.
> I was married to a woman who could not stand lips/tongue on her vulva. Go figure. cn


I thought I was the only one: my second wife was so hot, tasted great but didn't really like receiving oral sex. It's an area where half my sexual skill lies, and it was completely wasted. No wonder that marriage didn't last long...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

boo left out again


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Funny how not a single female has voted.. 

Is sucking dick really that terrible?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is sucking dick really that terrible?



Sucking hers might not be too bad.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Funny how not a single female has voted..
> 
> Is sucking dick really that terrible?


yes
this female wanted to vote but i have no category


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sucking hers might not be too bad.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408257


+rep


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> yes
> this female wanted to vote but i have no category


I think you do. The sex of the recipient wasn't set. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think you do. The sex of the recipient wasn't set. cn


it was implied dear bear


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> it was implied dear bear


When the poll first appeared, I inspected both the poll and the OP for signs of just that. I'm still not spotting it. What am I missing? cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> yes
> this female wanted to vote but i have no category


M = Male

F = Female

I believe I listed categories for both, whether you like to or not for both male and female, I'm not sure what you mean. If you're a male and like doing it, select 'M-Like It', male, don't like doing it 'Male-Don't Like', Female, like doing it 'F-Like', Female, don't like doing it 'F-Don't Like'.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

where's the category for lesbian?
you said it yourself pada, why no women voters, is sucking dick that bad? sounds implied to me my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> where's the category for lesbian?
> you said it yourself pada, why no women voters, is sucking dick that bad? sounds implied to me my friend.


O most solarificent admirata ... imo you could have adapted, improvised, and overcome, and claimed a category as your own. I am presuming that you like giving oral; do let me know if i have overstepped. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> where's the category for lesbian?
> you said it yourself pada, why no women voters, is sucking dick that bad? sounds implied to me my friend.



The category for lesbian (if you like giving oral) would be 'F-Like It', (if you don't) F-Don't Like It

As a straight guy whose never sucked a dick before, I have no idea why it's so bad.

If I were gay or a chick, I'd be the best cocksucker on the block.

Imo, giving is more about what _they _want than what _I_ want.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The category for lesbian (if you like giving oral) would be 'F-Like It', (if you don't) F-Don't Like It
> 
> *As a straight guy whose never sucked a dick before, I have no idea why it's so bad.*
> 
> ...


The entire thing is hilarious, but you can start at 3:52 to be more relevant 

[video=youtube;8ldo1sZCbqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ldo1sZCbqs[/video]


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

i voted yes on this. 
yes, i did enjoy it. not necessarily enjoyed being gagged, but enjoying a man's responses and moans and the look in his eyes when you are doing it... like he wants no one else but you right then. his hands getting all possessive over you as you please him. 
I didnt enjoy not getting the favor returned, or not being fucked... but I found nothing wrong with sucking his dick, it even turned me on to see how turned on i could make him with my mouth.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

Is oral sex where you play with your partners genitals using your mouth?


----------



## Victom (Nov 20, 2012)

lmfao Urca


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

whats funny about the truth? I am woman enough to admit it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

Rambling greens whisper signs of marshmallow....Beware the salty, forehand sits on expansion.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> whats funny about the truth? I am woman enough to admit it.



Oral sex is awesome! I love getting, receiving, and if I were a chick, I think I'd feel the same. I don't get why so many chicks don't like sucking dick and why so many guys don't like eating pussy. Eating pussy is awesome! Sucking dick would probably be awesome (if I were gay or female), giving someone that much pleasure is awesome! Some motherfuckers are just selfish! It's not always about yours, asshole!


----------



## Victom (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> whats funny about the truth? I am woman enough to admit it.


i was just "lmfao" when you said he didnt return the favor or "not being fucked" lmao.

pada,sound liek you want the D or will try it one day lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Victom said:


> i was just "lmfao" when you said he didnt return the favor or "not being fucked" lmao.
> 
> pada,sound liek you want the D or will try it one day lol


Not likely, doesn't really do anything for me, lady bits are much more appealing


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Is oral sex where you play with your partners genitals using your mouth?


That could potentially include verbal sex. cn


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

verbal sex... close cousin to aural sex.... tehee i feel like cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> verbal sex... close cousin to aural sex.... tehee i feel like cn


Gawd; I saw an image today under the heading "aural sex". It was gross, and I'm not bringing it here. cn


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 21, 2012)

If aural sex is good enough to you have an eargasm?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

I love to eat pussy. one of my favorite things to do


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love to eat pussy. one of my favorite things to do


real talk.... shieeet nigga ive been tounge deep in bitches assholes even... chi is nasty like that....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

I love to give facials too, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love to give facials too, lol


u love getting facials?? illlll.... j/k i dont like to nutt on a chicks face... i get no joy outta it... but i love to bust in a broads mouth ass or nookie..... in da raw!!!!!! let my childrn swim all in em jo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u love getting facials?? illlll.... j/k i dont like to nutt on a chicks face... i get no joy outta it... but i love to bust in a broads mouth ass or nookie..... in da raw!!!!!! let my childrn swim all in em jo


notice in my post I said GIVE not receive, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> notice in my post I said GIVING not receiving, lol


i can never tell with u dawg... plus kkday always be sayin ud make a lovely tranny.. with ur sexii long lanky legs n shit... lol he be sayin u be shavin em hahahha.. j/k u my roadie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i can never tell with u dawg... plus kkday always be sayin ud make a lovely tranny.. with ur sexii long lanky legs n shit... lol he be sayin u be shavin em hahahha.. j/k u my roadie


shit, even though I don't shave my legs, I'm not a very hairy guy. it's the hawaiian in me. and I don't make a lovely tranny, lol. I'm just a beautiful looking guy


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit, even though I don't shave my legs, I'm not a very hairy guy. it's the hawaiian in me. and I don't make a lovely tranny, lol. I'm just a beautiful looking guy


yeah yeah yeah whatever nigga ill give u a half 1/8th to let me run ya legs.... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha got that coca butter skin n shit....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah yeah yeah whatever nigga ill give u a half 1/8th to let me run ya legs.... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha got that coca butter skin n shit....


I for an 1/8th, I can give you a facial


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I for an 1/8th, I can give you a facial





hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha awwwwwwwwww heky nawwwwww jo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... u dirty durty tropical ma fukka.....


----------



## bomb hills (Nov 21, 2012)

Love to give and receive!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't fucking love giving it. I'm smiling thinking of all those long drives I've brightened up whilst he was driving. The only problem is if you approach traffic the lorry drivers can see!! Oh well, enjoy the show!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd be lying if I said I didn't fucking love giving it. I'm smiling thinking of all those long drives I've brightened up whilst he was driving. The only problem is if you approach traffic the lorry drivers can see!! Oh well, enjoy the show!!


I like your style, lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

fyi i wont go down on smelly pussy, pussy that looks bruised or wrecked, or any hoe with a pussy any other color then red or pnk.....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Funny how not a single female has voted..
> 
> Is sucking dick really that terrible?


i voted...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 22, 2012)

.........according to the poll, 3 men need to step up their game.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 22, 2012)

fuck ya i love to go down on the ladies, legs wide open whats even better have them hold a bullet vibrator on their clit and lick round the couch and clit and watch them climax twist shake and shiver in jerking motions man that turns me on.....


----------



## twateater1020 (Nov 22, 2012)

you see my name should say it all. any ladies want to talk dirty p.m. me.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oral sex is awesome! I love getting, receiving, and if I were a chick, I think I'd feel the same. I don't get why so many chicks don't like sucking dick and why so many guys don't like eating pussy. Eating pussy is awesome! Sucking dick would probably be awesome (if I were gay or female), giving someone that much pleasure is awesome! Some motherfuckers are just selfish! It's not always about yours, asshole!


 Bad hygiene maybe? I tried going down on a girl once who had some smell issues. It wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 22, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Bad hygiene maybe? I tried going down on a girl once who had some smell issues. It wasn't pleasant.


Goes without saying. 

I wouldn't want a blowjob if I'd just gotten back from a jog or something


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 28, 2012)

It is the reason I shave before a date.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Either these results are bullshit or I'm meeting the wrong chicks..


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Nov 29, 2012)

a freshly shaven vagina can be one of the most important meals of the day.. mmmmoistness


----------



## rockyard (Jul 5, 2013)

I voted yes. Man or Woman, it's all good.


----------



## Doer (Jun 30, 2014)

Am I the one man on the planet that hates to get a blowjob?

No Ma'am. That wasn't me. I didn't say that. Musta been someone else.

There has got to be some taboo or another somewhere.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Rambling greens whisper signs of marshmallow....Beware the salty, forehand sits on expansion.


WTF was I smoking on Nov 2012? It IS my B-day month after all, so I can imagine it was tasty...

What's with the throwback threads today?


----------



## Doer (Jun 30, 2014)

The glorious days of yesteryear?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 30, 2014)

This thread is real old, but I'm going to reply anways.

When I was younger, I used to love giving oral sex, and recieving oral sex, especially a 69.

Now that I'm 28 years old, I would rather not give oral sex to a female. I would rather just have sex.

Needless to say, I voted "Male, I dont like giving oral sex". But when I was younger, it was a different story.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 30, 2014)

oh yeah. mmm lunch.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Jul 6, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE giving a woman oral sex all the way to multiple orgasms, if she's capable. I love it as much as getting mine afterwards.

My beef with my wife is that she HATES to swallow. That makes me not want a blow job.

When she "female ejaculates", I love it and drink it down. It turns me on to no end. But her refusal to swallow is a major obstacle for me.

I'm just being honest.

But the silver lining is that she gives me anal sex at least once per week. Better than any swallow-blojie I've ever had.


----------



## mudminer (Jul 9, 2014)

I love giving and recieving oral sex. That explains why I wanted the honor of having the 69th post on this thread.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2014)

I like the control I have when giving oral. It's a power trip.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Jul 9, 2014)

Ass-to-mouth all day.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't give oral haven't since jr.high personally do not like it at all but love getting blowjobs almost as much as sex itself and usually always get away with the receive but not give policy with all my past relationships including my current.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> I don't give oral haven't since jr.high personally do not like it at all but love getting blowjobs almost as much as sex itself and usually always get away with the receive but not give policy with all my past relationships including my current.


Well, if your hookups are cool with that, I guess it's fine. In my experience it's always been a give/receive sort of situation, maybe not initially, but if I never gave and always just received, I'm pretty sure it would have caused a problem (and I understand that, I wouldn't always want to give and never receive myself)

I really like giving. I recently broke a dry spell and found giving as hot as ever, she loved it which makes me love it. After the fact I couldn't stop thinking about how hot it was, not sure why.. I think being in that position is a bit of a power trip, I personally really dig that


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 9, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, if your hookups are cool with that, I guess it's fine. In my experience it's always been a give/receive sort of situation, maybe not initially, but if I never gave and always just received, I'm pretty sure it would have caused a problem (and I understand that, I wouldn't always want to give and never receive myself)
> 
> I really like giving. I recently broke a dry spell and found giving as hot as ever, she loved it which makes me love it. After the fact I couldn't stop thinking about how hot it was, not sure why.. I think being in that position is a bit of a power trip, I personally really dig that


Yeah I guess I should have mentioned most girls I dated didnt care for it anyway luckily and ones that probably wouldn't have minded a little tongue action I always made/make up for it in other ways.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 11, 2014)

To give is to receive. count me in both ways!


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 11, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> To give is to receive. count me in both ways!


It was just my first couple experiences as a young teen were not the greatest due to details I will spare everyone haha but I suppose for the right woman/clean & shaven I would have no problem making a exception


----------



## UncleReemis (Jul 11, 2014)

I dated this girl back when I was in high school... and she had the nastiest smelling poontang. After I got that far and found out, I couldn't get over it. It was so weird and unexpected since she was very cute, hot body, nerdy/funny personality. But yeah, I'm pretty sure she wiped her ass from top to bottom instead of the good ole reliable up-swipe.

she probably wondered why I didn't go down on her much. But how could she not know? Maybe she just didn't care about my suffering. Or maybe she didn't like oral which I seriously doubt. But how the fuck do you not know when your own crotch is unclean


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 11, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I dated this girl back when I was in high school... and she had the nastiest smelling poontang. After I got that far and found out, I couldn't get over it. It was so weird and unexpected since she was very cute, hot body, nerdy/funny personality. But yeah, I'm pretty sure she wiped her ass from top to bottom instead of the good ole reliable up-swipe.
> 
> she probably wondered why I didn't go down on her much. But how could she not know? Maybe she just didn't care about my suffering. Or maybe she didn't like oral which I seriously doubt. But how the fuck do you not know when your own crotch is unclean


Thats what im saying


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 12, 2014)

I like to give head, but not get eaten. I guess it's because I'm not good at surrender.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 12, 2014)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like to give head, but not get eaten. I guess it's because I'm not good at surrender.


Do I sense a little BDSM?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jul 12, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This thread stems from the "Spit or Swallow" thread and also from a comment a female friend of mine made earlier this evening..
> 
> She said, after showing her the results of the other thread (1-11 in favor of it) "I know a lot of girls who don't even like doing it..", she's an ex, and she hated it.
> 
> ...


I don't care what others say about this... 
I'll just throw in my years of study on this:
Saying you give great head because you were told once... that's not the same as being good, or even liking it....
Dated a girl... "Oh you are gonna like me... I swallow...."
Hoooo hummm.... swallower.... that's just not a turn on... see you are talking about it... it's bull shit....
Plus..... you're proud of the fact and brag about it that you swallow?
Really.....
So later on... "My neck hurts.... hurry up.... "
Never mind.... Swallow your pride, and admit it...nobody's cum in your mouth in years....
Saying you give great.... and giving great....two completely different things....
Is a show of control.... A good head giver loves the control it gives her...
Admit it.... you fems... loud "I SWALLOW" sure you do... 


It's all about the control and power it gives you over your man....

Now you want to talk the other kind of giving....
If I have ate 190 of the 200 pussy's that have stared me in the face, and I have been sucked by 90 of the 200 pussy's owners... than I would say the pussy eaters in my world out number the suckers in my world almost 2-1....

Carry on...


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 12, 2014)

It is about the control and power both ways I agree with you!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 13, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Do I sense a little BDSM?


No, terribly vanilla.


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 14, 2014)

Vanilla can be good with toppings! Jk as long as you like Vanilla good for you!


----------



## Doer (Jul 14, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> It is about the control and power both ways I agree with you!


Not every gal will gob the tuber, not every guy will munch the rug.

I'll stick with this. It works for me.

"If you get it, at all, that's good."


----------



## charface (Jul 15, 2014)

I love it.
Like a kitten on a teet.


----------



## charface (Jul 15, 2014)

Wife swallows but I think its to avoid having cum all over the area.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 15, 2014)

I like giving but if she wont reciprocate ill stop giving cuz its bs. My last two gfs stopped giving head when we started having sex. One of them still expected mebto and would occasionally ask or push down on my head while we were making out, it was kind of annoying. I'm about a tradeoff not just taking in relationships, its kind of selfish to expect head but refuse to give imo. I actually had my last gf ask me why she would since the sex was good....what a bitch haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 16, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I like giving but if she wont reciprocate ill stop giving cuz its bs. My last two gfs stopped giving head when we started having sex. One of them still expected mebto and would occasionally ask or push down on my head while we were making out, it was kind of annoying. I'm about a tradeoff not just taking in relationships, its kind of selfish to expect head but refuse to give imo. I actually had my last gf ask me why she would since the sex was good....what a bitch haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I've had similar experiences, which make it much worse by the fact they say shit like "I love to suck dick" before you ever commit to anything.. Then, more often than not they're terrible or somewhat mediocre at best.. I've had one girl who I'd say gave alright head, and it was my first which is likely clouded by judgment.. It's like chicks think giving head is a once a year, birthday, xmas present type thing.. Like if you get a blowjob you better be washing the dishes and worshiping the ground she walks on for weeks after in gratitude.. Such BS when the context is considered.. 

Like I said before, I love to reciprocate, I don't even have to get anything _that session_ myself to be satisfied. I'm satisfied when I leave my girl with a big smile across her face. But if I never get that same *effort* in return; go fuck yourself, literally. My mouth is for people who appreciate it. If you want some submissive fuck I won't look down on you for it, but it won't be me. 

All I want is a little goddamn effort.. Feminism has instilled into some women of my generation that sucking a dick is comparable to being on a leash with a bone in your mouth, which is so goddamn stupid. _Feminism_ compares women to dogs, not men.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've had similar experiences, which make it much worse by the fact they say shit like "I love to suck dick" before you ever commit to anything.. Then, more often than not they're terrible or somewhat mediocre at best.. I've had one girl who I'd say gave alright head, and it was my first which is likely clouded by judgment.. It's like chicks think giving head is a once a year, birthday, xmas present type thing.. Like if you get a blowjob you better be washing the dishes and worshiping the ground she walks on for weeks after in gratitude.. Such BS when the context is considered..
> 
> Like I said before, I love to reciprocate, I don't even have to get anything _that session_ myself to be satisfied. I'm satisfied when I leave my girl with a big smile across her face. But if I never get that same *effort* in return; go fuck yourself, literally. My mouth is for people who appreciate it. If you want some submissive fuck I won't look down on you for it, but it won't be me.
> 
> All I want is a little goddamn effort.. Feminism has instilled into some women of my generation that sucking a dick is comparable to being on a leash with a bone in your mouth, which is so goddamn stupid. _Feminism_ compares women to dogs, not men.


I agree with most of this. The only girls ive met that are awesome at giving head were girls that were also pretty slutty lol. Also ive noticed girls that smoke cigarettes usually like giving head.

The only part that throws me off is the feminism part here. Imo anyone who believes women and men should have equal rights is a feminist, which i do believe. I think what youre talking about is sexism where someone is actually biasing towards that side. I guess it depends on the extreme. Im all for equality, but if a girl wants unequal treatment I feel its bs. Equal rights means i can pay for a girl and open doors for her and in this case go down on a her if i want to, thats my choice, but when she starts to expect a me to do things for her that she doesnt do for me... its like some women want only the beneficial rights, not all of the shitty ones also, which is not equality, it is trying to be spoiled and doted upon which is really selfish and bitchy lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

charface said:


> Wife swallows but I think its to avoid having cum all over the area.


LOL, saves on clean up


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 18, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've had similar experiences, which make it much worse by the fact they say shit like "I love to suck dick" before you ever commit to anything.. Then, more often than not they're terrible or somewhat mediocre at best.. I've had one girl who I'd say gave alright head, and it was my first which is likely clouded by judgment.. It's like chicks think giving head is a once a year, birthday, xmas present type thing.. Like if you get a blowjob you better be washing the dishes and worshiping the ground she walks on for weeks after in gratitude.. Such BS when the context is considered..
> 
> Like I said before, I love to reciprocate, I don't even have to get anything _that session_ myself to be satisfied. I'm satisfied when I leave my girl with a big smile across her face. But if I never get that same *effort* in return; go fuck yourself, literally. My mouth is for people who appreciate it. If you want some submissive fuck I won't look down on you for it, but it won't be me.
> 
> All I want is a little goddamn effort.. Feminism has instilled into some women of my generation that sucking a dick is comparable to being on a leash with a bone in your mouth, which is so goddamn stupid. _Feminism_ compares women to dogs, not men.


I really prefer giving head to fucking anyway, but that's in part because I have no guarantee of cumming myself, so I'd much rather not get the cooch all nasty for nothing. That being said, I really do enjoy giving head. It IS a power thing, but it's also a pride thing, knowing you can make someone feel that good, watching them go "Wow!" when you really get going. I have a hard time getting off anyway, but I really won't get off if I can't at least suck dick a little before we screw. I never did like getting eaten, but that's probably because I don't like to surrender and I have my own issues anyway. I've been told I'm rather excellent at it, and I believe I am, but that's because I listen to my partner and watch their responses to stimuli. Everyone is different, so there is no one blow job fits all. Some guys like a lot of tongue while you go in and out; corkscrewing around the shaft, flicking the frenulum, pressing the vein on the underside. Some don't seem to notice all the fancy shit you do with your tongue even if you tie their dick in a knot. Some like their balls sucked or gently cupped- some do not want their balls touched at all. Some like the slightest hint of teeth, but I've only ever had one guy who liked this, so I'll assume it's fairly rare. Some like the added pressure of your hand as an extension of your mouth- and this is a great way to get that "deep" feeling for girls who either can't deep throat or who have partners with elephant dicks. I have no problems deep throating, but it's a learned thing- you depress the back of your tongue in your mouth and it gives you more room back there. Take a deep breath before hand and work it in gently as far as you can. If you think you're going to gag, you probably will- so just relax the back of your throat. It's the same muscles as when you make an "H" sound, so practice the sound "huh" to get a feel for what muscles you need to use. Use your hand if you have to, or try lying on your back with your throat elongated. I usually give head with the guy lying back and me in between his spread legs. This gives me access to the rest of his genitals and body- guys like it when you rub their thighs and play with their nipples too-use your hands! When you get their cock in the back of your throat, try to "grab" it or squeeze it gently with your throat muscles. Twist your head, like you're screwing their wiener into your tonsils. Combine this with a tongue rotating around the shaft or licking the balls if you have a long tongue. Breathe through your nose and take it slow. Most of those blowjobs you see on pornos are not good- it's fun to go fast sometimes, but you'd be surprised how many guys have never had a good, leisurely blow job where you draw out the sensations and really figure out what feels best to him. If you don't love doing it in the first place, you probably won't care to slow it down anyway. I've found that caramel ice cream topping is a good way to relax the pace, because it takes forever to lick off. Ask him if he likes what you're doing. And back him off a few times. While you want him to cum eventually, what you're really doing is learning what does it for him, and trying to maximize pleasure. When the balls draw up against the body, he's close, so stop and kiss his thighs a while, let him calm down. If he's really close, gently pull the balls away from the body and squeeze under the head of his dick between thumb and forefinger. The vein going crazy is another good indicator of impending orgasm, as is increased firmness of the dick. If you give good and free head and don't use sex as a weapon, then he's gonna do dishes once in a while without you even asking.


----------

